# Juwel Helialux Spectrum vs Multilux vs T5



## Perki6 (Feb 5, 2014)

Hi my T5HO light unit packed up the other day after 9-10years so looking into replacing them with the new Helialux Spectrum + controller ( expensive ) or the Multilux LED lights or just staying with T5 lights. I have a low tech Juwel Trigon 190 no ferts but for root tabs and no CO2 . Plants Crypts - java fern - Anubias - Bucephalaria - Bolbitis - rotala rotundifolia - Tiger lotus bulb.

The Multilux is and Helialux spectrum save electric will is always a good thing but how do they compare to my old T5? 

Multilux vs t5 I found the lumens for the 2x14w LED in multilux day and nature lights comes to 3220 lumens , the T5 2x28w day / nature comes to 3400 , so changing to the MUltilux I be downgrading my lighting ? I've read else where that people think the Multilux is brighter than the T5 and they are not dimmable like the Helialux . 

I can't figure out the Lumens for the Helialux Spectrum it just says 140 Lm / watt ( applies to white LED ) seen as I would require a 32 watt Helialux would my lumen count be 4480 ? Do red / green / blue have a lumen count ? The price of buying the Helialux is nearly 3 times as much as the T5 setup at just under £300. I like the idea of dim able lights with sunset etc the fish get skittish when its lights out all of a sudden. The price between the Multilux led and T5HO is £20-30 not much really. 

Which one do you think be better to go for ?


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/juwel-heliolux.42874/


----------

